# Cyclogest 400mg pessary



## Izzyblue (Sep 26, 2014)

Hello

Started yesterday. Doc prescribed me once a day. Hospital said twice a day (but didn't know what strength I was on). Think I had low progesterone last time. What levels are you on?

Thanks 
X


----------



## positivelyhopeful (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi. I'm on 400mg twice a day (roughly 12 hours apart) good luck x


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Hello,
Im on cyclogest 400 x3 per day. 8 hours appart


----------



## Amoeba1705 (Sep 1, 2014)

I was on 400mg 3 times a day


----------



## Izzyblue (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone. My nurse has now said take one two times a day and she will speak to doc.


----------

